# Arizona Group meeting placed has moved to Mayo Hospital



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

We've moved from the Mustang Library in Scottsdale to the Mayo Hospital. The hospital is on Mayo Blvd (N. of Union Hills), just off 56th Street in Phoenix. It is easy to get to from the West Valley, just off the 101 at 56th St. We meet every second Wednesday of each month at 6:30 pm, in room 115. Please contact me if you have any questions.Sharonhallaz1###home.com[This message has been edited by AZmom1 (edited 10-18-2001).]


----------

